#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Испытывает ли Будда страдания?

## Антарадхана

Вот такая тема возникла на тхеравада.ру http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=71392#p71392

Если читать 3 страницы неохота, то вкратце резюмирую.

Бханте Топпер написал следующее: 




> в тхераваде Будда даже достигнув Ниббаны, познав её, всё-равно остаётся во власти сансары до тех пор, пока у него существует тело.


Я с этим принципиально не согласен, и возразил:




> Как же "всё-равно остаётся во власти сансары", когда он полностью освободился от нее, в момент Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи? Татхагата свободен как от умственных омрачений так и от телесной обусловленности. Тело, форма - не есть Татхагата http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Дале я утверждал, что Будда полностью свободен от *всех* видов дуккха, что перечислены в 1БИ, и не находится во власти сансары. Что дуккха - это психический феномен, и возникает исключительно при наличии авиджа - как условия, и танхи - как причины. Причем, во Второй Благородной Истине прямо сказано, что Танха - Причина Дуккха: "И это, монахи, Благородная Истина об источнике страдания: это жажда, что ведёт к новому существованию, сопровождаемая наслаждением и страстным желанием, ищущая удовольствия здесь и там; то есть, жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к существованию, жажда к несуществованию".  Соответственно, без танхи - не может быть дуккхи. Соответственно телесная боль, болезни и старость не являлись для Будды дуккхой.

Мои оппоненты, обосновывают свое мнение, что Будда испытывал телесную дуккху, на основании фразы "kaya dukkha vedana" (неприятное телесное ощущение), которое ощущал Будда, болея или получая травмы. 

На что я ответил, что на основе своего знакомства с Каноном, и сложившегося понимания контекста использования фразы "kaya dukkha vedana", речь в данном случае не идет о дуккха, как о страдании из 1БИ. Дуккха, как многозначный термин, здесь просто обозначает неприятный характер чувства, т.к. у непробужденных существ, за этим непременно следуют, танха (в виде доса), упадана, бхава, джати и весь комплекс дуккха из 1БИ. У Будды же вслед за "kaya dukkha vedana", не следует танха, упадана, а следовательно и дуккха. Т.е. для Будды телесная боль - это просто сигналы нервной системы, не связанные с дуккхой, таков на мой взгляд уровень его осознанности. Так же в связи с этим я выдвинул тезис, что патичча-саммупада, может использоваться не только для описания становления живого существа, но и для описания становления дуккха. Такое использование патичча-самуппады я встречал у Учителей.

Потом был спор на нескольких страницах, который превратился в хождение по кругу, т.к. каждый остался при своем мнении, а аргументы друг друга, оппоненты не сочли достаточно убедительными.

Я сократил свои тезисы до одного силлогизма:




> Неправильное понимание, заключающееся в том, что Пробужденный якобы испытывает страдания (1БИ), основано на неверном понимании словосочетания 'кая дуккха ведана' (дословно - неприятных телесных ощущений).


В общем, на том форуме, никто не поддержал мою точку зрения, только оппонировали (3 или 4 человека). Но меня интересует более широкий спектр мнений, поэтому решил продублировать эту тему здесь. Кто что думает по этому поводу?

----------

Bahupada (03.03.2016), Tong Po (07.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Дубинин (03.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

Будда во власти самсары - это нонсенс.

----------

Tong Po (07.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Когда я не думаю, у меня нет страданий (сансары, нирваны, кармы и т.д.). Но сломанные пальцы почему-то всё равно не работают.

----------

Анна А (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дале я утверждал, что Будда полностью свободен от *всех* видов дуккха, что перечислены в 1БИ, и не находится во власти сансары. Что дуккха - это психический феномен, и возникает исключительно при наличии авиджа - как условия, и танхи - как причины.


Старение--психический феномен?
Старение--духкха?

----------


## Фил

> Старение--психический феномен?


Есть старение - только как психический феномен (молодой старик),
есть - только как физический (старик, молодой духом),
есть - как психо-физический.




> Старение--духкха?


Без эмоционально-психической оценки нет.

----------

Aion (03.03.2016), Анна А (03.03.2016), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Есть старение - только как психический феномен (молодой старик),
> есть - только как физический (старик, молодой духом),
> есть - как психо-физический.


Есть как всё вместе. И это, увы, правда жизни...  :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Без эмоционально-психической оценки нет.


БИ №1, где "и старость духкха", внушает буддистам эмоционально-психическую оценку, от которой Сам был свободен?

----------


## Нико

Будда достиг мокши, т.е. полного освобождения от страданий. Даже оставаясь при этом в теле, которое, согласно раннему буддизму, являлось продуктом кармы и омрачений, он был полностью свободен от любых страданий.

----------

Aion (03.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> БИ №1, где "и старость духкха", внушает буддистам эмоционально-психическую оценку, от которой Сам был свободен?


Тело - не свободно.
Мысли могут быть не свободны.
Но Вы же не тело и не мысли?

----------


## Амир

> Вот такая тема возникла на тхеравада.ру http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=71392#p71392
> 
> Если читать 3 страницы неохота, то вкратце резюмирую.
> 
> В общем, на том форуме, никто не поддержал мою точку зрения, только оппонировали (3 или 4 человека). Но меня интересует более широкий спектр мнений, поэтому решил продублировать эту тему здесь. Кто что думает по этому поводу?


Обсуждая этот вопрос в рамках буддийской онтологии мы должны опираться на термины и их трактовку в рамках буддийской традиции. Так термин "страдание" восходит к Первой благородной истине и трактуется именно в этом контексте. Кто не понимает, что такое "страдание" в буддийском контексте путают этот термин с "не принятыми ощущениями от ушиба ноги", что не смешно.  :Frown:  И, конечно, у Будды нет и не может быть никакого страдания по определению.  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (07.03.2016), Антарадхана (03.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тело - не свободно.
> Мысли могут быть не свободны.
> Но Вы же не тело и не мысли?


Я так понимаю, что Вы и Нико на вопрос мой ответили утвердительно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть старение - только как психический феномен (молодой старик),
> есть - только как физический (старик, молодой духом),
> есть - как психо-физический.


А вот есть, положим, сутта, где слово _старость_ или _старение_. И другие всякие слова. И что, мол, всё это _плохо_ (духкха).
Следует ли все эти слова понимать как имена "психических феноменов"?
Не будет ли это неоправданной психологизацией? (запахло новоделом)

----------


## Андрей П.

Уважаемый Антарадхана, не могли бы Вы рассказать подробнее об этом высказывании:



> танха (в виде доса)


Где в ПК говорится о том, что dosa является частью taṇhā?
Чтобы не уводить тему в сторону можно ответить в этой теме, там как раз обсуждается схожий вопрос.
Заранее спасибо!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Тело - не свободно.
> Мысли могут быть не свободны.
> Но Вы же не тело и не мысли?


Всё несвободно, но мы ж мадхьямики типо.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

Будда возможно долго (т.н. "психически") и не страдал- т.е. не было резуме: "я страдаю", но без "неприятного- приятного"- мозг не отправит сигнал да-же на следующий "вдох", или "спать", или "не сидеть на остром камне" или "не биться о ветки", или "одеться- при холоде".. Да- физ жизнь, без оценки "приятно- не приятно" не возможна (а если это т.н. инстинкт- "само прёт" то какой-же он тогда Будда - с таким "само"). Отсель вывод- состояние будды- в виде полного "нестрадальца"- миф.

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Tong Po (07.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

С точки зрения шраваков тело Татхагаты может быть подвержено болезням, так как оно полностью состоит из материальных дхарм рупа-скандхи, которые в свою очередь емеют основу в пяти махабхутах целиком находящихся в сансаре, где все подвержено непостоянству и следовательно страдательности.
Ум же будды способен силой воли и мудрости преодолевать болезнь, так как дхармы ума будды целиком без притока клеш. Их природа-нирвана.
Но видимо физически тело Татхагаты, имеет свою логическую завершённость в смерти.
Из палийской Махапаринирваны: 

 И подумал Блаженный: " Hепpаведно будет покинуть мне жизнь, не
обpатившись с последними словами к ученикам, не пpостившись с общиной. Да
напpягу я волю, да сбpошу я недуг, да пpебуду я в жизни, пока не
наступит мое вpемя!"

30. И Блаженный мощным усилием воли сбpосил с себя недуг и удеpжал себя в
жизни, до того вpемени, когда наступит должный час. И болезнь оставила
его.

31. Вскоpе после того выздоpовел Блаженный, и когда он вполне исцелился, от
недуга, вышел из своего убежища, и пpисел отдохнуть. И тогда достойный
Ананда пpишел к тому месту, где находился Блаженный и пpиветствовав его,
сел с почтением подле Блаженного, и обpатился к нему с такими словами:
"Господин, я видел Блаженного, как был здоpов он, и видел как Блаженный
томился недугом. И когда я увидел, как стpадает Блаженный, ослабло от
скоpби мое тело, помеpкло небо, помутился pазум... Тепеpь же я воспpянул
духом пpи мысли, что не умpет блаженный, пока не оставит общине своего
последнего назидания."


С точки зрения махаяны тело Татхагаты не подвержено ни страданиям, ни болезни, ни смерти. Если и происходит такая видимость, то это лишь упайя.
Из Вималакирти сутры ( не знаю чей перевод, но есть и Донца стр.41.):




> Ананда отвечал: "Благороднейший Мира, я не готов пойти к нему и справиться о его здоровье. Это из-за того, что однажды, когда у Благороднейшего Мира было лёгкое недомогание и ему нужно было немного коровьего молока, я взял чашу, подошёл к дому, где жила семья брамина, и стал у дверей. Здесь подошёл Вималакирти и сказал: "Почему ты так рано оказался на улице и держишь в руке чашу для подаяния?" Я отвечал: "Досточтимый Упасака, Благороднейший Мира слегка занемог и пожелал немного молока; вот почему я здесь." Вималакирти сказал: "Остановись, Ананда, перестань говорить такие слова. Тело Татхагаты такое же крепкое, как алмаз, ибо Он отсёк всё дурное и достиг всего благотворного. Какие у Него могут быть недомогания и скорби? Ананда, не клевещи на Татхагату и не позволяй другим людям слушать такую грубую речь. Но дай богам а также Бодхисаттвам других чистых земель услышать об этом. Ананда, водитель мира (чакравартин), накопивший совсем немного заслуг, уже свободен от всех недугов; насколько же больше это относится к Татхагате, снискавшему бесчисленные заслуги и достигшему всех моральных совершенств? Уходи, Ананда, не позорь нас. Если бы брамины тебя услышали, они бы сказали: "Как может этот человек быть спасителем, если он не может исцелить свою собственную болезнь? Возможно ли ему претендовать на исцеление больных?" Уходи быстро и незаметно, дабы не услышали тебя другие. Тебе следовал бы знать, Ананда, что тело Татхагаты – это Дхармакайя, и не происходит от иллюзии мысли и желания. Будда – это Благороднейший Мира (Бхагават). Его тело выше и за пределами трёх миров и вне потока переселяющегося страдания. Тело Будды – трансцендентально и за рамками судьбы. Как такое тело может быть нездоровым?"
> "Благороднейший Мира, его слова устыдили меня, и я спросил себя, правильно ли я понял приказ Будды. При этом вверху в воздухе зазвучал голос: "Ананда, упасака прав, но поскольку Будда появился в пяти касайя (или периодах помутнения на земле), Он употребит этот подходящий метод для освобождения живых существ. Иди, Ананда, и без стыда проси коровьего молока."



Из махаянской Махапаринирваны: 



> Будда вопросил Кашьяпу: "Добрый сын! Какие обстоятельства вынудили тебя вложить в свои уста столь грубые слова против Татхагаты? Жизнь Татхагаты – самая длинная из всех длиннейших жизней. Его вечная Дхарма – непревзойдённая посреди всех вечных Дхарм".
> "О Кашьяпа! Не взращивай мыслей об исчезновении применительно к Татхагате. О Кашьяпа! Среди бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасак, упасик, или даже среди тиртаков могут быть такие, кто обладает пятью божественными силами или беспрепятственной силой святых. Они могут жить кальпу или меньше кальпы; могут летать и ни от чего не зависеть, отдыхая или находясь в сидячем положении. Выпускают огонь из левого бока или воду – из правого. Тело испускает дым и пламя, как огненный шар. Если они желают долго стоять, они могут это сделать. Они могут свободно продлевать или укорачивать жизнь. Такие свободные божественные силы есть у них. Как же не может быть такого с Татхагатой, который обладает всепроникающей силой? Как же ему не жить половину кальпы, кальпу, сто, сто тысяч кальп, или бесчисленные кальпы? Поэтому знай: Татхагата – это вечное и неизменное существование. Тело Татхагаты – это "превращённое" тело, а не то, что поддерживается различной пищей. Чтобы переправить [на тот берег] живых существ, он показывает себя заболевшим [и потому возлёгшим] между деревьев. По той же причине он показывает, что отрекается от плотского тела и вступает в нирвану. Знай, о Кашьяпа! Будда – это вечное и неизменное существование.

----------

Дубинин (03.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А вот есть, положим, сутта, где слово _старость_ или _старение_. И другие всякие слова. И что, мол, всё это _плохо_ (духкха).
> Следует ли все эти слова понимать как имена "психических феноменов"?
> Не будет ли это неоправданной психологизацией? (запахло новоделом)


А дуккха это не _плохо_.
Дукха это претерпевание(изменение) и непонятно, плохо это или нет.
Гусеница умирает - появляется стрекоза. С точки зрения гусеницы это хорошо или плохо?
Горы эродируют и превращаются в песок. Хорошо это или плохо?

Плоха только привязанность к иллюзии постоянства. 
Вот тогда и возникает _плохо_.
А дукха она есть и никуда не девается. 
Страдание есть, нет страдающего.

----------

Гошка (03.03.2016), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Я так понимаю, что Вы и Нико на вопрос мой ответили утвердительно.


Наверное, да.

----------


## Aion

> Плоха только привязанность к иллюзии постоянства.


А чем лучше привязанность к иллюзии непостоянства?

----------


## Алик

> Будда возможно долго (т.н. "психически") и не страдал- т.е. не было резуме: "я страдаю", но без "неприятного- приятного"- мозг не отправит сигнал да-же на следующий "вдох", или "спать", или "не сидеть на остром камне" или "не биться о ветки", или "одеться- при холоде".. Да- физ жизнь, без оценки "приятно- не приятно" не возможна (а если это т.н. инстинкт- "само прёт" то какой-же он тогда Будда - с таким "само"). Отсель вывод- состояние будды- в виде полного "нестрадальца"- миф.


Ну так ведь всё, придуманное мозгом - это миф, в том числе и физ. жизнь. А от страданий тела вполне можно дистанцироваться, это же не я страдаю, а только тело болит. Привычная боль вообще мозгом уже не воспринимается как боль - так, особенность организма. И люди с такими привычными болями годами живут и не страдают. ДМ Сунг Сан всю жизнь был диабетиком и не страдал, 16 Кармапа умирал от рака, при котором должны были быть огромные страдания, и ни разу не сказал врачам, что ему больно ( http://www.buddhism.ru/intervyu-s-do...rigpe-dordzhe/ ), и Мастер Дхармы Олег Шук писал, что когда смотришь на свою боль со стороны, она уже не причиняет страданий.

----------

Антарадхана (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так ведь всё, придуманное мозгом - это миф, в том числе и физ. жизнь. А от страданий тела вполне можно дистанцироваться, это же не я страдаю, а только тело болит. Привычная боль вообще мозгом уже не воспринимается как боль - так, особенность организма. И люди с такими привычными болями годами живут и не страдают. ДМ Сунг Сан всю жизнь был диабетиком и не страдал, 16 Кармапа умирал от рака, при котором должны были быть огромные страдания, и ни разу не сказал врачам, что ему больно ( http://www.buddhism.ru/intervyu-s-do...rigpe-dordzhe/ ), и Мастер Дхармы Олег Шук писал, что когда смотришь на свою боль со стороны, она уже не причиняет страданий.


Мы- же говорим о "вообще не страдать", а не об "быстро дистанцироваться". А "вообще"- не возможно, ибо боль- (возбуждение нейрона)- есть основа реакций тела.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.03.2016), Шавырин (03.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Как физическое явление его тело испытывало боль (т.е сигналы от нервной системы). Но он не отождествлял "себя" с телом,так что эти сигналы были лишь сигналами и ни чем более (не тем, что вызывает страдание). Просто сам термин "страдание" несколько более широкий. Его могут испытывать и в мире богов,и в мире без форм (т.е там где по умолчанию нету физических тел и физической боли). В случае с ушибом ноги/болью в спине он испытывал только сигналы ,свойственные реакции человеческой нервной системы на это событие,не более. Был бы он в теле богов,или живых существ с другим устройством тела, он бы и этого не испытывал.

----------

Анна А (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кто что думает по этому поводу?


Из Дхаммачаккапаваттана сутта:

Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhanirodho ariyasaccaṃ sacchikatanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi ñāṇaṃ udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi

"Это прекращение страдания мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.

----------

Алик (03.03.2016), Антарадхана (03.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А чем лучше привязанность к иллюзии непостоянства?


Ничем.
Привязанность вообще плохо.

----------


## Фил

> Мы- же говорим о "вообще не страдать", а не об "быстро дистанцироваться". А "вообще"- не возможно, ибо боль- (возбуждение нейрона)- есть основа реакций тела.


Вот тут уже смешение понятий "боль" и "страдание" происходит.
Они очень взаимопереплетены и их трудно разделить.

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Дубинин (03.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Мы- же говорим о "вообще не страдать", а не об "быстро дистанцироваться". А "вообще"- не возможно, ибо боль- (возбуждение нейрона)- есть основа реакций тела.


А просветлённые говорят, что моё истинное "Я " - это весь мир, и кулёк конфет впридачу). Реальное "Я" не страдает в принципе, т.к. оно не из этого мира иллюзорных форм. Оно всегда и везде. Притом говорят они это вполне убедительно, как люди пережившие опыт пребывания в истинном "Я".

----------


## Кеин

> в тхераваде Будда даже достигнув Ниббаны, познав её, всё-равно остаётся во власти сансары до тех пор, пока у него существует тело.


Будда и архат волен выйти на выход с вещами когда угодно, ибо ваистену! Васубандху в Абхидхармакоше комментил в 10-й карике второго раздела про архатов в частности - по каким причинам они или продлевают свою жисть в мясном теле или не продлевают:

..._«Силою сосредоточения
[архат] актуализирует в своем теле великие элементы мира форм9, кото-
рые содействуют или препятствуют продолжительности жизни. И таким
образом он либо стабилизирует санскары, обусловливающие продолжи-
тельность жизни, либо отбрасывает их».
Но возможно и такое [объяснение]. Архат, обладающий высокой энер-
гией сосредоточения, подобен тем [йогинам], которые способны заблокиро-
вать импульс, порожденный прошлой деятельностью и определяющий про-
должительность существования великих элементов, образующих
соответствующие] индрии , и придать им новый импульс, порожденный
сосредоточением. В этом случае индрия жизнеспособности не является пло-
дом созревания [прошлой кармы], в других случаях она — плод созревания.
Один вопрос порождает другой.
— С какой целью [архаты] застав-
ляют длиться санскары, обусловливающие продолжительность жизни?
— Для блага других [живых существ] или для сохранения Учения.
Они видят, что их собственная жизненная энергия близка к исчерпанию
и нет никакого, кто был бы способен сохранить Учение.
— А с какой целью они отбрасывают [санскары]?
— Когда они видят, что их жизнь мало полезна для других или когда
их тело одолевают болезни. Как сказано:
«Тот, кто был привержен воздержанию и достойно следовал путем
[Дхармы], испытывает радость при исчерпании жизни, как если бы он
избавился от болезни»._

( Васубандху. Энциклопедия Абхидхармы (Абхидхармакоша). — Т. 1: Раздел I: Учение о классах элементов; Раздел II: Учение о факторах доминирования в психике / Изд. подгот. Е. П. Островская, В. И. Рудой. — М.: Ладомир, 1998.// с. 439 )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С точки зрения шраваков тело Татхагаты может быть подвержено болезням, так как оно полностью состоит из материальных дхарм рупа-скандхи, которые в свою очередь емеют основу в пяти махабхутах целиком находящихся в сансаре, где все подвержено непостоянству и следовательно страдательности.
> :


имхо: Есть некая ошибка в том, что Тхераваде, приписывается воззрения Шраваков описываемое в северных традициях буддизма.
Причём эта тенденция есть даже у западных последователей Тхеравады.

(п.с. это не спора ради, а просто мысль вслух)

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А просветлённые говорят, что моё истинное "Я " - это весь мир, и кулёк конфет впридачу). Реальное "Я" не страдает в принципе, т.к. оно не из этого мира иллюзорных форм. Оно всегда и везде. Притом говорят они это вполне убедительно, как люди пережившие опыт пребывания в истинном "Я".


Так кто против? всё по порядку: 3 секунды не "страдающего истинного я", секунду чешимся (комары- сволочи), секунду дыхание задерживаем (грузовики ездят).. Всё по расписанию!

----------

Алик (03.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Так кто против? всё по порядку: 3 секунды не "страдающего истинного я", секунду чешимся (комары- сволочи), секунду дыхание задерживаем (грузовики ездят).. Всё по расписанию!


 :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> имхо: Есть некая ошибка в том, что Тхераваде, приписывается воззрения Шраваков описываемое в северных традициях буддизма.
> Причём эта тенденция есть даже у западных последователей Тхеравады.
> 
> (п.с. это не спора ради, а просто мысль вслух)


В контексте данного вопроса о историческом теле Будды шраваки и тхеравада суть одно. О страдательности тела в учениях шраваков говорилось в сутрах ещё тогда когда северных ( тибетских) школ ещё не было.
А если б русские тхеравадины переводили не только сутты, а ещё и абхидхамму и комментарии на неё то подобных, не до конца выясненных тем, могло бы и не возникать. Может когда-то и переведут.

----------


## Максим&

> Когда я не думаю, у меня нет страданий (сансары, нирваны, кармы и т.д.). Но сломанные пальцы почему-то всё равно не работают.


Когда ум в недеянии, откуда взяться пальцу?:-)

----------


## Aion

> Когда ум в недеянии, откуда взяться пальцу?:-)


Окромя ума ещё речь и тело есть.

----------


## Максим&

> Окромя ума ещё речь и тело есть.


Когда ваш ум созерцая свою "исконную просветленость" находясь в недеянии ( недвойственности) , вдруг начинает осознавать речь ( мысли), тело и двигающиеся пальцы то он уже снизошел в мир трёх тысяч вещей.

----------


## Харуказе

> Когда ваш ум созерцая свою "исконную просветленость" находясь в недеянии ( недвойственности) , вдруг начинает осознавать речь ( мысли), тело и двигающиеся пальцы то он уже снизошел в мир трёх тысяч вещей.


Как раз наоборот. Недеяние и деяние не отличны никак друг от друга. В данном случае недеяние - не отсутствие действия. Как и пустотность - не отсутствие вещей.

----------

Aion (03.03.2016), Алик (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если б русские  переводили не только сутты, а ещё и абхидхамму и комментарии на неё то подобных, не до конца выясненных тем, могло бы и не возникать. Может когда-то и переведут.


Если б всю Типитаку переводили, вместе с Комментариями и Субкомментариями - ещё б лучше было.  :Smilie: 

( А ещё если б Абхидхамму изучали в традиционных учебных заведениях... Как напр. изучают психологию, медицину, богословие ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -размечтался я )

----------


## Максим&

> Как раз наоборот. Недеяние и деяние не отличны никак друг от друга. В данном случае недеяние - не отсутствие действия. Как и пустотность - не отсутствие вещей.


Возможно, я этого ещё не познал.:-) 
Но знаю точно, если вы думаете, что вы не думаете и в этот момент распознаете, что ваш палец не разгибается-то это уже не недумание, здесь нет ниродхи.
Да и ваше ( моё) недумание ещё не говорит о том, что мы реализовали в себе будду и освободились от дукхи.
Может Алик просто заснул:-)

----------


## Фил

> А вообще-то Харуказе вы полный глупец и невежа.


Почему?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Дале я утверждал, что Будда полностью свободен от *всех* видов дуккха, что перечислены в 1БИ, и не находится во власти сансары. Что дуккха - это психический феномен, и возникает исключительно при наличии авиджа - как условия, и танхи - как причины. Причем, во Второй Благородной Истине прямо сказано, что Танха - Причина Дуккха: "И это, монахи, Благородная Истина об источнике страдания: это жажда, что ведёт к новому существованию, сопровождаемая наслаждением и страстным желанием, ищущая удовольствия здесь и там; то есть, жажда к чувственным удовольствиям, жажда к существованию, жажда к несуществованию".  Соответственно, без танхи - не может быть дуккхи. Соответственно телесная боль, болезни и старость не являлись для Будды дуккхой.


Будда может испытывать телесные страдания (дуккха), это описывается, например, в Сакалика сутте.

Подробнее это обсуждается в теме:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=443.0

Ваша ошибка в том, что вы истолковываете обусловленное возникновение мгновенно. При такой трактовке, конечно, получается бессмыслица, - что при приекращении обусловленного возникновения всё сразу же исчезает. Этот вопрос разбирается в теме:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=328.60

----------

Антарадхана (03.03.2016), Кеин (03.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Почему?


Я знаю что Харуказе успел прочитать о глупце но не знаю как он отреагировал и не рискну продолжать, чтоб не быть привратно понятным. Хотелось бы сказать чего обиднее но формат форума не позволит.

Я прилюдно извиняюсь за свои слова. Харуказе-вы конечно же не глупец и я вас уважаю и ни в коем случае не имел ничего дурного.Не знаю, испытали ли вы обиду или нет. Я бы наверно испытал. Тем самым я хотел дать понять, что зачастую мы цитируем только догматические формулировки мадхьямики , сами в действительности ( на опыте) не понимая что стоит за словами древних. Начинаем жонглировать словами об отсутствии и присутствии, о том что нет ни низкого ни высокого,
ни старости ни рождения, ни святости ( добродетели) ни греха (дурных поступков), что праведник и грешник оба Будды.
Это путь как к высшему бодхи, так и гнуснейшему релятивизму. В самой Японии уже давно шли споры к чему он может привести. Им можно оправдать и насилие, и милитаризм, и все пороки. Ведь нет ничего худого, только ум навешивает ярлыки. Все буддово. 
Нынче высшие дзенские монахи играют в карты и воруют бюджетные деньги, главы общин устраивают в своих центрах бассейны, курилки, винопитие,
однополое сожительство и называют это дхармой Будды.
Можно много говорить о форме и пустоте, но если наложить кучу говна мне или Филу под ноги, почувствуем ли мы благоухание роз, и в смерти любимых людей распознаем ли неизменное Дао?

----------

Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Возможно, я этого ещё не познал.:-) 
> Но знаю точно, если вы думаете, что вы не думаете и в этот момент распознаете, что ваш палец не разгибается-то это уже не недумание, здесь нет ниродхи.
> Да и ваше ( моё) недумание ещё не говорит о том, что мы реализовали в себе будду и освободились от дукхи.
> Может Алик просто заснул:-)


Это не недумание. Это отсутствие мыслей. Если бы Шакьямуни не думал,то как бы он сказал Ананде,что у него болит спина?Он бы не смог даже ни одной мысли сформулировать,если  бы не думал. А во сне мысли не отсуствуют,даже если не видишь снов. Сны скорее всего ты видишь,просто не запоминаешь. Мозг всегда работает.



> Не знаю, испытали ли вы обиду или нет. Я бы наверно испытал. Тем самым я хотел дать понять, что зачастую мы цитируем только догматические формулировки мадхьямики , сами в действительности ( на опыте) не понимая что стоит за словами древних. Начинаем жонглировать словами об отсутствии и присутствии, о том что нет ни низкого ни высокого,
> ни старости ни рождения, ни святости ( добродетели) ни греха (дурных поступков), что праведник и грешник оба Будды.
> Это путь как к высшему бодхи, так и гнуснейшему релятивизму. В самой Японии уже давно шли споры к чему он может привести. Им можно оправдать и насилие, и милитаризм, и все пороки. Ведь нет ничего худого, только ум навешивает ярлыки. Все буддово. 
> Нынче высшие дзенские монахи играют в карты и воруют бюджетные деньги, главы общин устраивают в своих центрах бассейны, курилки, винопитие,
> однополое сожительство и называют это дхармой Будды.
> Можно много говорить о форме и пустоте, но если наложить кучу говна мне или Филу под ноги, почувствуем ли мы благоухание роз, и в смерти любимых людей распознаем ли неизменное Дао?


Это поверхностная трактовка. Более простая:нет ничего худого и возвышенного в том что происходит, но ни нет ничего худого в том что ты делаешь. Именно это хотел объяснить Хакудзё своему предшественнику (если так можно сказать) в известном случае про лису.

----------


## Фил

> Можно много говорить о форме и пустоте, но если наложить кучу говна мне или Филу под ноги, почувствуем ли мы благоухание роз, и в смерти любимых людей распознаем ли неизменное Дао?


Это придется сделать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Давайте может вернёмся в русло традиции Тхеравада !

 (или хотябы будем внимательней и посмотрим вверх на название раздела форума)

----------

Aion (03.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Это не недумание. Это отсутствие мыслей. Если бы Шакьямуни не думал,то как бы он сказал Ананде,что у него болит спина?Он бы не смог даже ни одной мысли сформулировать,если  бы не думал. А во сне мысли не отсуствуют,даже если не видишь снов. Сны скорее всего ты видишь,просто не запоминаешь. Мозг всегда работает.
> 
> Это поверхностная трактовка. Более простая:нет ничего худого и возвышенного в том что происходит, но ни нет ничего худого в том что ты делаешь. Именно это хотел объяснить Хакудзё своему предшественнику (если так можно сказать) в известном случае про лису.


Возможно я не правильно понимаю термины и опыт Алика о недумании и не пребывании в сансаре и нирване, пустая его с чем-то вроде самадхи и чита врити ниродха.
Знаю определённо, когда вы отпускает тысячи мыслей и углубляете дзадзен, вы уже не осознаете ни пальцев, ни самого тела, ни сгибаний ни разгибаний, ни болей ни дукхи. 
Читал также, что когда мастера чань Сюй Юня избили он вошёл на несколько дней в самадхи чтоб не чувствовать боли.

----------


## Максим&

> Давайте может вернёмся в русло традиции Тхеравада !
> 
>  (или хотябы будем внимательней и посмотрим вверх на название раздела форума)


Так а что тут обсуждать. Сутты это очень хорошо и можно до бесконечности демонстрировать противоположные точки зрения на дукху и прекращение, как это например делают последователи десятка христианских конфессий аппелируя к одной лишь Библии. Но без Предания, то есть Абхидхармы и шастр, того учения с точки зрения древней традиции далеко не уедешь-все это лишь реконструкции.
Вобщем, ждём от тхеравадинов переводов Абхидхаммы и шастр:-)

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016)

----------


## Bahupada

См. также Страдающий архат

----------


## Гошка

> В общем, на том форуме, никто не поддержал мою точку зрения, только оппонировали (3 или 4 человека). Но меня интересует более широкий спектр мнений, поэтому решил продублировать эту тему здесь. Кто что думает по этому поводу?





> *существует путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания*


Будда прошел восьмеричным путем до конца?

Если Он прошел до конца путем, "ведущим к прекращению страдания" ...

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A7...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...83%D1%82%D1%8C

Будда, как всякий живой человек, конечно, испытывал боль, но, думаю, от этого не страдал.

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну вы насмешили!!!


Дык, классика: 


> - Эх, Петька, Петька, - сказал Чапаев, - знавал я  одного китайского коммуниста по имени Цзе Чжуан. Ему часто снился один сон - что он  красная бабочка, летающая среди травы. И когда он  просыпался,  он  часто  не  мог взять  в  толк,  то  ли  это  бабочке  приснилось,  что   она   занимается революционной работой, то ли это подпольщик видел сон, в котором он порхал среди цветов. Так вот, когда этого Цзе Чжуана  арестовали  в  Монголии  за саботаж, он на допросе так и сказал, что он на самом деле бабочка, которой все это снится. Поскольку допрашивал его сам барон Юнгерн, а он человек  с большим пониманием, следующий вопрос был о  том,  почему  эта  бабочка  за коммунистов. А он сказал, что она  вовсе  не  за  коммунистов.  Тогда  его спросили,   почему   в   таком   случае   бабочка   занимается   подрывной деятельностью. А он ответил,  что  все,  чем  занимаются  люди,  настолько безобразно, что нет никакой разницы, на чьей ты стороне.
>      - И что с ним случилось?
>      - Ничего. Поставили его к стенке и разбудили.
>      - А он?
>      Чапаев пожал плечами.
>      - Дальше полетел, надо полагать.  ©

----------

Алик (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Есть даже такое упражнение как осознавание недостатков тела и отвращения. Если привязанности к телу нет и есть понимание, тогда и физическая боль не чувствуется как делают это йоги. Так как все клеши возникают в силу человеческого рождения, то есть рождения как жс, с самого рождения, а Будда достиг освобождения, значит он не испытывал страдания находясь в человеском теле.

----------

Гошка (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Будда достиг освобождения, ....


Быть свободным и не испытывать всегда ли это одно и то же?

Быть свободным от заблуждений: могу не заблудиться, могу заблудиться. Когда хочу.

Быть свободным от боли: могу испытывать боль, могу не испытывать. Когда хочу.

Быть свободным от реки, в которой я нахожусь, река не влияет на меня, могу плыть куда хочу?

Быть свободным от боли. Могу делать что хочу вне зависимости от боли?

Если Будда в теле не чувствовал боли, логично что он и совсем ничего не чувствовал? Не испытывал никаких чувств и был бесчувственным. Есть ли это свобода?
Или свобода- чувствовать что хочешь и когда хочешь? Господство над чувствами. Если не можешь испытывать чувств каких и когда вздумается, следовательно, не хозяин над своими желаниями, мыслями, ощущениями ....

Получается, что все ощущения остаются. Но не порабощают нас.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Быть свободным и не испытывать всегда ли это одно и то же?
> 
> Быть свободным от заблуждений: могу не заблудиться, могу заблудиться. Когда хочу.
> 
> Быть свободным от боли: могу испытывать боль, могу не испытывать. Когда хочу.
> 
> Быть свободным от реки, в которой я нахожусь, река не влияет на меня, могу плыть куда хочу?
> 
> Быть свободным от боли. Могу делать что хочу вне зависимости от боли?
> ...


Я вас еще больше удивлю - Будда не накапливал карму.

----------

Гошка (04.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если нету эго, то и некому страдать, некому болеть, некому умирать, некому накапливать карму.

----------

Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Когда ум в недеянии, откуда взяться пальцу?:-)


Недеяние -  это ведь не бездействие, и пальцы ещё как нужны). Как я буду без них  есть, когда проголодаюсь? )

----------

Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

Почему то мое сообщение стерли.....
Даже непонятно за что.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Уважаемый Антарадхана, не могли бы Вы рассказать подробнее об этом высказывании:
> 
> Где в ПК говорится о том, что dosa является частью taṇhā?
> Чтобы не уводить тему в сторону можно ответить в этой теме, там как раз обсуждается схожий вопрос.
> Заранее спасибо!


В Сутта-питаке нет такого. Патичча-самуппада, как правило представлена там, в виде простого перечисления звеньев. В одной сутте даются пояснения в несколько строчек для каждого звена SN 12.2 - это максимум, что мне встречался в Каноне.

У разных учителей и в словарных статьях я многократно встречал, что танха (относительно сферы чувств), имеет обратной стороной - отвращение. На основании приятного ощущения появляется жажда, а на основании неприятного ощущения - отвращение. Т.е. это две стороны одной медали: приятное наш ум схватывает, а неприятное отталкивает. Следующее звено - упадана, это подпадание ума в зависимость, как от ощущений, так и от самих объектов их вызывающих, в следствии жажды к ним, либо отвращения.

----------

Андрей П. (23.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А дуккха это не _плохо_.
> Дукха это претерпевание(изменение) и непонятно, плохо это или нет.
> Гусеница умирает - появляется стрекоза. С точки зрения гусеницы это хорошо или плохо?
> Горы эродируют и превращаются в песок. Хорошо это или плохо?


Дуккха - это плохо, иначе Будда не стал бы учить в течении 45 лет, ее прекращению.
То что-вы говорите о гусенице и и горах - это аничча, лишь одна из составляющих дуккхи.




> Плоха только привязанность к иллюзии постоянства. 
> Вот тогда и возникает _плохо_.
> А дукха она есть и никуда не девается. 
> Страдание есть, нет страдающего.


"Страдание есть, нет страдающего" - это только в отношении Пробужденных так можно сказать, которые увидели и полностью постигли антатта, а не услышали об этом от других. Человек не достигший Пробуждения (т.е. постижения анатта), сколько не повторял бы эту мантру в виде аутотренинга, все равно будет подвержен дуккха.

----------

Максим& (04.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Поясню, что меня интересует конкретный момент: [испытывает ли Будда дуккху, на основании того, что он имеет kaya dukkha vedana, и по этому находится во власти самсары, или не испытывает?], а не обсуждение феномена дуккха в широком ключе.

Так же, я не просто так открыл эту тему в разделе "тхеравада", т.к. меня интересует прояснение этого момента, именно с позиции доктрины тхеравады (ПК, Коментарии, тексты Учителей). С т.з. махаяны, мой вопрос, и соответствующий дискурс, вообще не имеют смысла, т.к. понимание Будды, там сильно отличается от тхеравадинского.

----------


## Антарадхана

> А просветлённые говорят, что моё истинное "Я " - это весь мир, и кулёк конфет впридачу). Реальное "Я" не страдает в принципе, т.к. оно не из этого мира иллюзорных форм. Оно всегда и везде. Притом говорят они это вполне убедительно, как люди пережившие опыт пребывания в истинном "Я".


Какое еще истинное, реальное "Я"? Это индуистская концепция. Буддизм учит, что никакого Я, никогда не было, нет, и быть не может - это самая главная буддийская идея - анатта.

----------


## Фил

> Дуккха - это плохо, иначе Будда не стал бы учить в течении 45 лет, ее прекращению.
> То что-вы говорите о гусенице и и горах - это аничча, лишь одна из составляющих дуккхи.
> 
> 
> 
> "Страдание есть, нет страдающего" - это только в отношении Пробужденных так можно сказать, которые увидели и полностью постигли антатта, а не услышали об этом от других. Человек не достигший Пробуждения (т.е. постижения анатта), сколько не повторял бы эту мантру в виде аутотренинга, все равно будет подвержен дуккха.


Что плохого в дукха?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> испытывает ли Будда дуккху, на основании того, что он имеет kaya dukkha vedana, и по этому находится во власти самсары, или не испытывает.


Возможно нужно поискать традиционный комментарий на те тексты, где описывается kaya dukkha vedana Будды.

( напр. в каком смысле здесь используется dukkha, и как это соотносится с дуккха-ниродха и вообще с реализацией Просветления или Архатства.)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Будда может испытывать телесные страдания (дуккха), это описывается, например, в Сакалика сутте.
> 
> Подробнее это обсуждается в теме:
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=443.0
> 
> Ваша ошибка в том, что вы истолковываете обусловленное возникновение мгновенно. При такой трактовке, конечно, получается бессмыслица, - что при приекращении обусловленного возникновения всё сразу же исчезает. Этот вопрос разбирается в теме:
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=328.60


Благодарю, я прочитаю эти темы. Я признаю, что некоторые мои представления о патичча-самутпаде ошибочны, и что-бы понять ее правильно, нужно приложить еще немало усилий.   

Но даже безотносительно патичча-самуппады, разве остается Будда во власти самсары*?* Будда *не является телом*, согласно суттам, т.к. непосредственно, внеконцептуально постиг анатта, в момент Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи. Я не отрицал, что тело может испытывать боль, болезнь, но Татхагата, на мой взгляд - вне власти дуккхи. Сила его осознанности такова, что дуккха не может дотянуться до него.

Сакалика сутту я читал. Там сказано: "Жестокие боли охватили Благословенного – болезненные телесные чувства: мучительные, острые, пронзающие, раздирающие, неприятные. Но Благословенный терпел их, будучи осознанным и бдительным, *не становясь обеспокоенным*".

Я понимаю это так, что Будда, с помощью совершенно развитой осознанности, не имел дуккха, в связи с телесными болевыми импульсами.

К тому же в SN 56.11, резюмируя сказанное о дуккха, Будда говорит: "если кратко, то пять совокупностей, *подверженных цеплянию* - есть страдание". На основании чего я делаю вывод, что пять совокупностей, *не подверженных цеплянию*, не являются дуккха.

Думаю, что для того, что-бы окончательно прояснить этот вопрос, нужно искать какой-нибудь обширный комментарий, разъясняющий разницу между саупадисеса-ниббаной и анупадисеса-ниббаной более подробно, чем просто наличие и отсутствие кхандх.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Что плохого в дукха?


Если вы не знаете, что за феномены стоят за этим палийским словом, то нужно прояснить для себя этот вопрос. А если знаете, но не осознали их болезненность, их зацикленность, их неизбежное повторение, не устали и не пресытились, то все равно пребываете в заблуждении относительно дуккха. Значит для вас ощущение дуккха приемлемо, и вы будете продолжать цикл, пока оно не станет неприемлемым.

----------


## Фил

Не подойдет манихейство.
Если дукха неприемлема, то это просто обратная сторона дуальной пары любовь/ненависть.
Дукха прекращается, как только вы осознаете ее Пустоту.

----------


## Алик

> Какое еще истинное, реальное "Я"? Это индуистская концепция. Буддизм учит, что никакого Я, никогда не было, нет, и быть не может - это самая главная буддийская идея - анатта.


На мой взгляд, Вы путаете безличность, т.е. отсутствие эго с плодами просветления), т.е. осознанием что Я - это всё, что вижу, слышу, обоняю, осязаю...(в общем - воспринимаю). 
И как быть с легендой? : "Будда поднял одну руку к небу, а другой, указывая на землю, произнес: «Над небом и под небом я единственный достоин почитания»."

----------


## Нико

> Что плохого в дукха?


 :Confused:

----------


## Харуказе

> Поясню, что меня интересует конкретный момент: [испытывает ли Будда дуккху, на основании того, что он имеет kaya dukkha vedana, и по этому находится во власти самсары, или не испытывает?], а не обсуждение феномена дуккха в широком ключе.
> 
> Так же, я не просто так открыл эту тему в разделе "тхеравада", т.к. меня интересует прояснение этого момента, именно с позиции доктрины тхеравады (ПК, Коментарии, тексты Учителей). С т.з. махаяны, мой вопрос, и соответствующий дискурс, вообще не имеют смысла, т.к. понимание Будды, там сильно отличается от тхеравадинского.


Так ответ в любом случае очевиден: не испытывает. Иначе  4 истины - пустышка. Зачем ему так много было говорить о том,что есть освобождение от дукха,если он сам от неё так и не освободился?Это уже лицемерие какое-то. Конкретно боль как феномен он мог испытывать,но для него она уже страданием не была.

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> На мой взгляд, Вы путаете безличность, т.е. отсутствие эго с плодами просветления), т.е. осознанием что Я - это всё, что вижу, слышу, обоняю, осязаю...(в общем - воспринимаю). 
> И как быть с легендой? : "Будда поднял одну руку к небу, а другой, указывая на землю, произнес: «Над небом и под небом я единственный достоин почитания»."


А на мой взгляд, это вы путаете относительную и абсолютную истины  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А просветлённые говорят, что моё истинное "Я " - это весь мир, и кулёк конфет впридачу). Реальное "Я" не страдает в принципе, т.к. оно не из этого мира иллюзорных форм. Оно всегда и везде. Притом говорят они это вполне убедительно, как люди пережившие опыт пребывания в истинном "Я".


Да, посветлённые адвайтины так говорят.

----------

Антарадхана (04.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

> А на мой взгляд, это вы путаете относительную и абсолютную истины


Вы меня простите, но словосочетание "относительная истина" лишено смысла, на мой взгляд. В дзен учат, что , когда я не думаю, то всё истина: пол коричневый, потолок - белый, голоден  - ем, устал - сплю, кто-то просит о помощи - помогаю. Всё  есть истина, всё без вариантов, без выбора, понимаете? ). А относительная истина ? - это относительно чего она относительная?

----------

Анна А (05.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А относительная истина ? - это относительно чего она относительная?





> Относительная (или обусловленная) истина показывает, как всё проявляется, а абсолютная (или окончательная) — каким всё является на самом деле; пустым, не имеющим реальной собственной сущности.
> 
> *Лама Оле Нидал
> Относительная и абсолютная истина
> *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (04.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вы меня простите, но словосочетание "относительная истина" лишено смысла, на мой взгляд. В дзен учат, что , когда я не думаю, то всё истина: пол коричневый, потолок - белый, голоден  - ем, устал - сплю, кто-то просит о помощи - помогаю. Всё  есть истина, всё без вариантов, без выбора, понимаете? ). А относительная истина ? - это относительно чего она относительная?


Относительно абсолютной истины, вестимо.  :Kiss:

----------

Алик (04.03.2016), Анна А (05.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> 


А Вы можете сказать, чем плоха дукха?
На любые аргументы _плохо_ можно найти точно такие-же _хорошо_.
непостоянство - развитие
умирание - рождение
изменение - движение

лучше даже не начинать по моему, это в никуда.

----------


## Алик

> Относительно абсолютной истины, вестимо.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А Вы можете сказать, чем плоха дукха?
> На любые аргументы _плохо_ можно найти точно такие-же _хорошо_.
> непостоянство - развитие
> умирание - рождение
> изменение - движение
> 
> лучше даже не начинать по моему, это в никуда.


Я не начну, Фил. Но кому охота страдать-то? Даже на бытовом уровне понимания слова дукха. ?

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так ответ в любом случае очевиден: не испытывает. Иначе  4 истины - пустышка. Зачем ему так много было говорить о том,что есть освобождение от дукха,если он сам от неё так и не освободился?Это уже лицемерие какое-то. Конкретно боль как феномен он мог испытывать,но для него она уже страданием не была.


Оппоненты утверждают, что до Париннибаны, Будда испытывал телесные страдания, на основании того, что тело продолжало чувствовать боль и было подвержено болезни и старению, приводя в качестве примера фразу - kaya dukha vedana (неприятные телесные ощущения). Эта фраза - антоним фразы kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), которые Татхагата, надо сказать, тоже испытывал. Но с моей точки зрения оппоненты не правы по нескольким причинам.

1. Будда не обусловлен физическим телом. Согласно суттам Татхагату нельзя найти в теле, и вообще в любой из 5 кхандх, во всех них вместе взятых, или вне их. *Татхагата реализовал абсолютную неподвластность дуккха, в момент Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи. С того момента, он перестал быть человеком и страдающим живым существом. Тело осталось, лишь как инструмент, доживающий свой срок, в соответствии с его (тела) жизненными силами. Будда же использовал этот инструмент, из сострадания, для обучения освобождению других живых существ, от уз самсары.* У Будды нет авиджа (невежества), танхи (жажды) и упаданы (привязанности, захваченности, зависимости), а без этих причин - дуккха невозможна. Справедливость ради, оппонентам стоило развить бы свою мысль и на kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), мол раз Будда обусловлен наличием неприятных телесных ощущений, то таким же образом он должен быть обусловлен и наличием приятных телесных ощущений, со всеми вытекающими  :Wink:  Но Будда не просто имеет понимание это не я, не мое, я нет внутри и т.п. Такое понимание есть уже на уровне сотаппаны. Будда реально реализовал не я, не мое и т.п.

2. На мой взгляд, оппоненты не понимают феномена дуккха. Неприятные телесные ощущения (kaya dukha vedana) - это уже область психики. Ведана (приятные, нейтральные и неприятные ощущения) - это психические феномены, на базе контакта (пхаса), шести телесных врат восприятия (сад-аятан) с миром явлений. Современные нейробиологические исследования говорят, что боль испытывается не в теле, а в сознании, т.е. сигнал приходит в мозг, и уже сознание воспринимает боль как ощущение, получая от нервной системы координаты ее локализации и степень интенсивности. Но и без науки, это может отследить, при помощи випассаны, даже не пробужденный человек, осознанность Самма-Самбудды, каковым являлся Сакьямуни, невообразимой силы, и превосходит таковую у любого живого существа Вселенной, будь то человек, дэва, брахма, или пробужденных Паччекабудд и Арахантов.

----------


## Фил

> Я не начну, Фил. Но кому охота страдать-то? Даже на бытовом уровне понимания слова дукха. ?


Я не знаю, не получится рационально объяснить "зачем избавляться от дукха".
Оргазм (ὀργασμός) - это кульминация (чего) страдания.
Получается что любом роде человеческой деятельности все только и занимаются тем что страдают и переходят от одного страдания к другому.
Кому то не нравится, когда голова болит, а когда в прорубь после парилки ныряет - почему то нравится.
Где "логика"  :Smilie: 

Не будет вам логики, не просите  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

Попрошу сознательных буддистов не флудить в теме, и не уводить ее в оффтопик. Для выяснения животрепещущего вопроса "зачем избавляться от дукха", можно открыть отдельную тему.

----------


## Максим&

> Оппоненты утверждают, что до Париннибаны, Будда испытывал телесные страдания, на основании того, что тело продолжало чувствовать боль и было подвержено болезни и старению, приводя в качестве примера фразу - kaya dukha vedana (неприятные телесные ощущения). Эта фраза - антоним фразы kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), которые Татхагата, надо сказать, тоже испытывал. Но с моей точки зрения оппоненты не правы по нескольким причинам.
> 
> 1. Будда не обусловлен физическим телом. Согласно суттам Татхагату нельзя найти в теле, и вообще в любой из 5 кхандх, во всех них вместе взятых, или вне их. *Татхагата реализовал абсолютную неподвластность дуккха, в момент Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи. С того момента, он перестал быть человеком и страдающим живым существом. Тело осталось, лишь как инструмент, доживающий свой срок, в соответствии с его (тела) жизненными силами. Будда же использовал этот инструмент, из сострадания, для обучения освобождению других живых существ, от уз самсары.* У Будды нет авиджа (невежества), танхи (жажды) и упаданы (привязанности, захваченности, зависимости), а без этих причин - дуккха невозможна. Справедливость ради, оппонентам стоило развить бы свою мысль и на kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), мол раз Будда обусловлен наличием неприятных телесных ощущений, то таким же образом он должен быть обусловлен и наличием приятных телесных ощущений, со всеми вытекающими  Но Будда не просто имеет понимание это не я, не мое, я нет внутри и т.п. Такое понимание есть уже на уровне сотаппаны. Будда реально реализовал не я, не мое и т.п.
> 
> 2. На мой взгляд, оппоненты не понимают феномена дуккха. Неприятные телесные ощущения (kaya dukha vedana) - это уже область психики. Ведана (приятные, нейтральные и неприятные ощущения) - это психические феномены, на базе контакта (пхаса), шести телесных врат восприятия (сад-аятан) с миром явлений. Современные нейробиологические исследования говорят, что боль испытывается не в теле, а в сознании, т.е. сигнал приходит в мозг, и уже сознание воспринимает боль как ощущение, получая от нервной системы координаты ее локализации и степень интенсивности. Но и без науки, это можно отследить при помощи випассаны даже непробужденным человеком, осознанность Самма-Самбудды, каковым являлся Сакьямуни невообразимой силы, и превосходит таковую у любого живого существа Вселенной, будь то человек, дэва, брахма, или пробужденных Паччекабудд и Арахантов.


Ваши оппоненты рациональные материалисты, а вы уже на полпути к махаяне:-) 
Амитофо!

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ваши оппоненты рациональные материалисты, а вы уже на полпути к махаяне:-)


Нет, махаяна это уже пройденный этап, как и собственно и рациональный материализм  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, махаяна это уже пройденный этап


За-ви-ду-ю!!!)))))

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Попрошу сознательных буддистов не флудить в теме, и не уводить ее в оффтопик. Для выяснения животрепещущего вопроса "зачем избавляться от дукха", можно открыть отдельную тему.


Испытывает ли Будда страдания - нет.

----------

Нико (04.03.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Испытывает ли Будда страдания - нет.


Но в суттах ПК Будда "страдает".

----------


## Нико

> Но в суттах ПК Будда "страдает".


Пусть это останется на совести сутт ПК!)))

----------


## Фил

> Пусть это останется на совести сутт ПК!)))


Точнее на совести переводчиков сутт ПК

----------

Нико (04.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (04.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> А просветлённые говорят, что моё истинное "Я " - это весь мир, и кулёк конфет впридачу). Реальное "Я" не страдает в принципе, т.к. оно не из этого мира иллюзорных форм. Оно всегда и везде. Притом говорят они это вполне убедительно, как люди пережившие опыт пребывания в истинном "Я".


Вот мне тоже было странно видеть акцент на "истинном я" в дзен, подобный адвайтическому. Пока я не наткнулся на наставление:

_— За наблюдателем есть наблюдатель, а за ним еще один. Ищите последнего._

Памятуя о том, что никакой конечной цели не существует, приходится признать, что все лулзы придется ловить в самом процессе.

----------

Алик (04.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Оппоненты утверждают, что до Париннибаны, Будда испытывал телесные страдания, на основании того, что тело продолжало чувствовать боль и было подвержено болезни и старению, приводя в качестве примера фразу - kaya dukha vedana (неприятные телесные ощущения). Эта фраза - антоним фразы kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), которые Татхагата, надо сказать, тоже испытывал. Но с моей точки зрения оппоненты не правы по нескольким причинам.
> 
> 1. Будда не обусловлен физическим телом. Согласно суттам Татхагату нельзя найти в теле, и вообще в любой из 5 кхандх, во всех них вместе взятых, или вне их. *Татхагата реализовал абсолютную неподвластность дуккха, в момент Пробуждения под деревом Бодхи. С того момента, он перестал быть человеком и страдающим живым существом. Тело осталось, лишь как инструмент, доживающий свой срок, в соответствии с его (тела) жизненными силами. Будда же использовал этот инструмент, из сострадания, для обучения освобождению других живых существ, от уз самсары.* У Будды нет авиджа (невежества), танхи (жажды) и упаданы (привязанности, захваченности, зависимости), а без этих причин - дуккха невозможна. Справедливость ради, оппонентам стоило развить бы свою мысль и на kaya sukha vedana (приятные телесные ощущения), мол раз Будда обусловлен наличием неприятных телесных ощущений, то таким же образом он должен быть обусловлен и наличием приятных телесных ощущений, со всеми вытекающими  Но Будда не просто имеет понимание это не я, не мое, я нет внутри и т.п. Такое понимание есть уже на уровне сотаппаны. Будда реально реализовал не я, не мое и т.п.
> 
> 2. На мой взгляд, оппоненты не понимают феномена дуккха. Неприятные телесные ощущения (kaya dukha vedana) - это уже область психики. Ведана (приятные, нейтральные и неприятные ощущения) - это психические феномены, на базе контакта (пхаса), шести телесных врат восприятия (сад-аятан) с миром явлений. Современные нейробиологические исследования говорят, что боль испытывается не в теле, а в сознании, т.е. сигнал приходит в мозг, и уже сознание воспринимает боль как ощущение, получая от нервной системы координаты ее локализации и степень интенсивности. Но и без науки, это может отследить, при помощи випассаны, даже не пробужденный человек, осознанность Самма-Самбудды, каковым являлся Сакьямуни, невообразимой силы, и превосходит таковую у любого живого существа Вселенной, будь то человек, дэва, брахма, или пробужденных Паччекабудд и Арахантов.


Скорее всего просто неправильный перевод. Видимо это словосочетание обозначает "испытывал боль". Но это не то же,что и страдать от боли. Иначе бы он сказал: есть способ освобождения от страдания, но есть нюанс (прямо как в анекдоте про Петьку и Василь Иваныча). Но нюансов вроде как нет,во всяком случае ни Шакьямуни,ни его современники не говорили о них.

----------

Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее всего просто неправильный перевод. Видимо это словосочетание обозначает "испытывал боль". Но это не то же,что и страдать от боли. Иначе бы он сказал: есть способ освобождения от страдания, но есть нюанс (прямо как в анекдоте про Петьку и Василь Иваныча). Но нюансов вроде как нет,во всяком случае ни Шакьямуни,ни его современники не говорили о них.


Правильнее было бы сказать "демонстрировал переживание боли".

----------

Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Правильнее было бы сказать "демонстрировал переживание боли".


Напомню, что это раздел 'тхеравада'.

----------


## Нико

> Напомню, что это раздел 'тхеравада'.


Ну и что теперь? Будда достиг мокши, что в тхераваде не отрицается, верно? Мокша - освобождение от страданий. Эрго, Будда не мог испытывать боль, это утверждается в каждой традиции.

----------

Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну и что теперь? Будда достиг мокши, что в тхераваде не отрицается, верно? Мокша - освобождение от страданий.


Смотря каких и в какой момент.




> Эрго, Будда не мог испытывать боль, это утверждается в каждой традиции.


Ничёсе! ведь Писание упоминает боли:




> Bhagavā pana tattheva Beluvagāmake Vassaṁ upagacchi.
> But the Gracious One spent the Rains Retreat right there at the little village of Beluva.
> 
> Atha kho Bhagavato Vassūpagatassa kharo ābādho uppajji,
> Then while dwelling for the Rains Retreat, a heavy affliction arose for the Gracious One,
> 
> bāḷhā vedanā vattanti maraṇantikā.
> and continued with strong and death-like feelings.
> 
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Но даже безотносительно патичча-самуппады, разве остается Будда во власти самсары*?* Будда *не является телом*


Вот я тоже не являюсь телом. Мало того, Вы не являетесь телом.




> Сакалика сутту я читал. Там сказано: "Жестокие боли охватили Благословенного – болезненные телесные чувства: мучительные, острые, пронзающие, раздирающие, неприятные. Но Благословенный терпел их, будучи осознанным и бдительным, *не становясь обеспокоенным*".
> 
> Я понимаю это так, что Будда, с помощью совершенно развитой осознанности, не имел дуккха, в связи с телесными болевыми импульсами.


У него не было страдания рассудочного происхождения (четасика дуккха). Подобное описывается в "Сутте о стрелах".




> К тому же в SN 56.11, резюмируя сказанное о дуккха, Будда говорит: "если кратко, то пять совокупностей, *подверженных цеплянию* - есть страдание". На основании чего я делаю вывод, что пять совокупностей, *не подверженных цеплянию*, не являются дуккха.


Логично. Если, например, Петя - милиционер, то если человек не Петя, то он не милиционер.




> Думаю, что для того, что-бы окончательно прояснить этот вопрос, нужно искать какой-нибудь обширный комментарий, разъясняющий разницу между саупадисеса-ниббаной и анупадисеса-ниббаной более подробно, чем просто наличие и отсутствие кхандх.


Это и в суттах порой разъясняется. Например, в Чуласуннята сутте говорится:




> 12. Они понимают так: "Какие бы беспокойства ни зависели от пятен чувственного желания, – таковых здесь нет; какие бы беспокойства ни зависели от пятен бытия, – таковых здесь нет; какие бы беспокойства ни зависели от пятен неведения, – таковых здесь нет. Есть наличие только данного количества беспокойств, а именно, связанных с шестью основами, которые зависят от этого тела и обусловлены жизнью." Они понимает: "Это поле восприятия пусто от пятен чувственного желания; это поле восприятия пусто от пятен бытия; это поле восприятия пусто от пятен неведения. Есть наличие только данного отсутствия пустотности, а именно, связанного с шестью основами, которые зависят от этого тела и обусловлены жизнью."


Здесь как раз описывается "Ниббана с остатком" и то, что после её достижения остаются беспокойства, зависящие от тела.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

Друзья!

Различают три вида страдания. "Страдание от страдания" - это первый вид как раз. Проявленная физическая боль или психические муки. Была ли *физическая боль* у Будды, свободного от страдания во всех его видах?

----------

Пема Ванчук (04.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Пребывая в джханах и в ниббане нет контакта с чувственными переживаниями, нет боли, ни умственной, ни телесной.

Но для того, чтобы давать учение в этом мире, необходим контакт с этим телом, необходима подверженность боли, мучениям, которым подвержено это тело. 
Татхагата свободен от беспокойства телесной болью, телесными мучениями. Он может, если хочет, отстраниться от ощущений тела. Но если нужно идти, если нужно принимать пищу, если нужно слушать и говорить - необходима чувствительность к телу, чувствительность к его боли и мукам.

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2016), Монферран (04.03.2016), Нико (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Напомню, что это раздел 'тхеравада'.


"... Не успело еще пагубное двоевластие пустить зловредные свои корни, как из губернии прибыл рассыльный, который, забрав обоих самозванцев и посадив их в особые сосуды, наполненные спиртом, немедленно увез для освидетельствования. 
       Но этот, по-видимому, естественный и законный акт административной твердости едва не сделался источником еще горших затруднений, нежели те, которые произведены были непонятным появлением двух одинаковых градоначальников. 
       Едва простыл след рассыльного, увезшего самозванцев, едва узнали глуповцы, что они остались совсем без градоначальника, как, движимые силою начальстволюбия, немедленно впали в анархию."

http://az.lib.ru/s/saltykow_m_e/text_0010.shtml

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: Утверждение о том, что Татхагата испытывает dukkha на основе kaya dukkha vedana - противоречит Третьей Благородной Истине (dukkhanirodho)

----------

Антарадхана (04.03.2016), Нико (04.03.2016), Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> имхо: Утверждение о том, что Татхагата испытывает dukkha на основе kaya dukkha vedana - противоречит Третьей Благородной Истине (dukkhanirodho)


Видимо, Вы тоже понимаете прекращение страдания в мгновенном смысле.
Обусловленное возникновение (и "Четыре данности для Благородных" как его краткое изложение) описывает не мгновенные, синхронные, связи, а отношения необходимой предпосылки. Соответственно, с прекращением неведения и жажды остальное еще некоторое время продолжается, пусть и в слабой форме, вплоть до окончательной Ниббаны без остатка.

См. по этому поводу тему: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=328.60

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видимо, Вы тоже понимаете прекращение страдания в мгновенном смысле.
> Обусловленное возникновение (и "Четыре данности для Благородных" как его краткое изложение) описывает не мгновенные, синхронные, связи, а отношения необходимой предпосылки. Соответственно, с прекращением неведения и жажды остальное еще некоторое время продолжается, пусть и в слабой форме, вплоть до окончательной Ниббаны без остатка.
> 
> См. по этому поводу тему: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=328.60


Признавая наличие dukkha у Татхагаты, мы тем самым опровергаем его слова, обращённые к первым пяти ученикам среди людей, дошедшие до нас в Дхаммачаккапаваттана сутта::

Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhanirodho ariyasaccaṃ sacchikatanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi ñāṇaṃ udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi


(кмк.  этот вопрос не относится к мгновенности\немгновенности постижения или взаимовозникновения,  и понятиям килеса-ниббана , кхандха-ниббана .... это немного в другой плоскости )

----------

Антарадхана (04.03.2016), Нико (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вот я тоже не являюсь телом. Мало того, Вы не являетесь телом.


Да, но есть нюансы:

1. Я в этом не уверен, как уверены сотаппаны. 2. Я не знаю этого доподлинно, как знают это Пробужденные. 3. Я не ощущаю этого, как *ощущают* Пробужденные.

Я не встречал нигде в Каноне, что-бы Будда говорил, что он испытывал дуккха после Пробуждения, напротив, она говорил, что преодолел дуккха.




> Здесь как раз описывается "Ниббана с остатком" и то, что после её достижения остаются беспокойства, зависящие от тела.


Беспокойство не обязательно связано с дуккха. Например, Будда сидел в медитации или отдыхал, а кто-то пришел и побеспокоил его. Можно побеспокоиться о ком то из сострадания, но не переживать из-за этого, а отреагировать - оказав помощь. Телесная боль и болезни (я не делал утверждения, что тело Будды не подвержено боли, болезни, старению), могут беспокоить в том плане, что мешают осуществлению сострадательной деятельности по обучению Дхамме, передвижению и т.п. Обычно когда говорилось о беспокойстве, то именно в этом ключе. Будду невозможно убить, более того он способен знать все события будущего, на которые направит свой взор, поэтому знает наперед, что случиться с телом завтра или через неделю, но если допустить, что телу Будды могли причинить сильную боль, какую не в состоянии вытерпеть ни один человек, то он не моргнул бы и глазом. Если он усилием воли мог остановить болезнь, или продлить жизнь тела, то боль, тем более не причиняла ему дуккхи и даже беспокойства.  

Это видно и в Сакалика сутте.

"И тогда ступня Благословенного была порезана осколком камня: 1. Жестокие боли охватили Благословенного – болезненные телесные чувства: мучительные, острые, пронзающие, раздирающие, неприятные. Но Благословенный терпел их, будучи осознанным и бдительным, *не становясь обеспокоенным*". 

Болезненные телесные чувства - это та самая kaya dukkha vedana, но у Будды от боли даже обеспокоенности не возникало, что уж говорить о дуккха.

"Затем другой дэва произнёс это вдохновенное изречение в присутствии Благословенного: «Узрите его хорошо развитое сосредоточение и его хорошо освобождённый ум, [который] не уклоняется ни вперёд, ни назад, не зафиксирован и *не сдерживаем насильственным подавлением!*"

Я настаиваю, что дуккха - это *исключительно* психический феномен. Kaya dukkha vedana не равно dukkha. Если считать неприятные телесные чувства, дуккхой сами по себе, на том основании, что в этом словосочетании  использовано палийское многозначное слово дуккха (я уверен, что использовано оно там только потому, что у всех живых существ, такие ощущения непреложно приводят к дуккха, но Пробужденные не входят в класс живых существ, они вне самсары). То тогда логичным было бы считать дукхой сами процессы рождения, старения, болезни, смерти,  соединение с неприятным есть страдание, разлучение с приятным есть страдание. Но дуккха - это не сами эти процессы, а не их влияние на сознание. Если считать, что Будда был подвержен дуккха, и зависим от самсары, то он тогда получается не Будда, а просто очень мудрый человек. Но Будда преодолел, не только авиджу, но и танху, и упадану, поэтому ничто из перечисленного в 1БИ не вызывает у него дуккха. А по вашему получается Будда ощущал дуккху от болезни, боли, или нерадивых учеников, которых подвергал критике, а в конце вообще умер, а не реализовал Париниббану. 

Что касается одномоментности, мгновенности, то это у вас как раз получается, что Будда ощутив в теле, которое с момента Пробуждения для него просто отдаленный механизм, собрание материи и энергии, которое не принадлежит ему, не является им, не ощущается частью себя или целым собой, некие изменения, которые сигнализируют о его неисправности, тут же испытывает дуккху. Тогда как у меня, между веданой и дуккхой, стоят еще танха и упадана, как *необходимые условия возникновения дуккха*. И тут незадача у дуккхи возникает в случае с Буддой, нету у него ни танхи, ни упаданы, и поэтому нет возможности возникновения дуккхи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Признавая наличие dukkha у Татхагаты, мы тем самым опровергаем его слова, обращённые к первым пяти ученикам среди людей, дошедшие до нас в Дхаммачаккапаваттана сутта::
> 
> Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhanirodho ariyasaccaṃ sacchikatanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi ñāṇaṃ udapādi paññā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi
> 
> 
> (кмк.  этот вопрос не относится к мгновенности\немгновенности постижения или взаимовозникновения,  и понятиям килеса-ниббана , кхандха-ниббана .... это немного в другой плоскости )


В этой строке Будда ясно говорит:
_"Это прекращение страдания мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась._

При этом добавляет:
_"Это прекращение мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась._


Это уже не зависит от наличия совокупности кхандх, это уже реализовано при жизни, благодаря опыту постижения(просветления).

----------

Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В этой строке Будда ясно говорит:
> _"Это прекращение страдания мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась._
> 
> При этом добавляет:
> _"Это прекращение мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась._
> 
> 
> Это уже не зависит от наличия совокупности кхандх, это уже реализовано при жизни, благодаря опыту постижения(просветления).


Вот в этом сообщении уже ответили, что нет противоречия в сказанном Буддой по поводу непосредственного постижения им прекращения дуккхи, и что пока есть тело, в нем могут возникать различные ощущения - приятные, нейтральные, неприятные. Не нужно отказывать Будде в способности различать ощущения.) Но в отличии от простых существ, даже испытывая неприятные ощущения в теле, Будда не испытывал умственных страданий.

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2016), Фил (04.03.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но в отличии от простых существ, даже испытывая неприятные ощущения в теле, Будда не испытывал умственных страданий.


Так других и не существует в природе. *Причины* дуккха могут быть телесного происхождения (боль вызванная болезнью или травмой, или неосознанные телесные реакции), и умственные (как результат рассудочной деятельности, умственной реакции в отношении какого-либо события, процесса или феномена). Но сама дуккха - это психическая, автоматическая реакция, среди причин которой, всегда есть дуккха и упадана. И поэтому у Будды не возникает дуккха в ответ на ощущение боли. Ощущение боли есть, вовлеченного, испытывающего духхка - нет. Это так же сложно понять, как и реализацию Буддой анатта. У него не просто умственное понимание анатта было, такое понимание уже у сотаппаны есть. Сила осознанности у Будды тоже неподдающаяся воображению, он мог осознавать целиком тысячи мировых систем, а мог осознанность в отдельный бозон из состава тела поместить. О какой дуккхе может идти речь? Будду не просто так называют Величайшим среди людей и богов, не просто так говориться, что свет его ауры в момент Пробуждения, озарил всю Вселенную, не даром этот свет увидел сам Брахма Сахампати и явился, чтобы первым засвидетельствовать Будде свое почтение, а тут рассуждения, что Будда дуккху испытывает и остаётся во власти самсары. Все что остается во власти самсары - это мертвое тело, после ухода Будды в Париниббану.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот в этом сообщении уже ответили, что нет противоречия в сказанном Буддой по поводу непосредственного постижения им прекращения дуккхи, и что пока есть тело, в нем могут возникать различные ощущения - приятные, нейтральные, неприятные. Не нужно отказывать Будде в способности различать ощущения.) Но в отличии от простых существ, даже испытывая неприятные ощущения в теле, Будда не испытывал умственных страданий.


Есть совокупность пяти кхандх - они не только дукха, анитья, но и анатта. 
Это постигнуто(випассана). Он уже просвещён\просветлён\enlightened - Будда
Нет аvijjā - нет sankhara-dukkha . (санск. samskara-duhkhatta)
Нет sankhara-dukkha(санск. samskara-duhkhatta)  - нет ни viparinama-dukkha(санск. vipariṇāma-duhkhatta), ни dukkha-dukkha (санск. duhkha-duhkhata).

----------


## Антарадхана

Разобрался с термином dukkha vedana. Я заблуждался, насчет этого пункта патичча самутпады, понимая патичча самуппаду слишком механистично и прямолинейно. *Признаю свою ошибку*. Dukkha vedana - это и есть собственно переживание dukkha. Нет никакой dukkha, помимо dukkha vedana, т.е. ощущения дуккхи. И получается, что Будда все таки испытывал kaya dukkha vedana, как телесную дуккху, но не имел дальнейшего разрастания ее до умственной дуккхи, т.е. до охваченности (упадана) ума дуккхой. Также силой своей осознанности, Будда мог отстраняться от ощущения телесной боли, не имея умственной обеспокоенности.

"И тогда ступня Благословенного была порезана осколком камня: 1. Жестокие боли охватили Благословенного – болезненные телесные чувства: мучительные, острые, пронзающие, раздирающие, неприятные. Но Благословенный терпел их, *будучи осознанным и бдительным, не становясь обеспокоенным*".

Но все равно, не согласен с первоначальным тезисом бханте Топпера, который вызвал спор: 


> в тхераваде Будда даже достигнув Ниббаны, познав её, всё-равно остаётся во власти сансары до тех пор, пока у него существует тело


На мой взгляд, не смотря на то, что тело было подвержено боли, Будда не был во власти самсары, т.к. у не было отождествления с телом. У Татхагаты свой путь - в Ниббану, у тела свой - на погребальный костер.

----------

Lanky (05.03.2016), Won Soeng (05.03.2016), Ассаджи (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (06.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Уважаю!)

----------

Won Soeng (05.03.2016)

----------


## Lanky

> Разобрался с термином dukkha vedana. Я заблуждался, насчет этого пункта патичча самутпады, понимая патичча самуппаду слишком механистично и прямолинейно. *Признаю свою ошибку*. Dukkha vedana - это и есть собственно переживание dukkha. Нет никакой dukkha, помимо dukkha vedana, т.е. ощущения дуккхи. И получается, что Будда все таки испытывал kaya dukkha vedana, как телесную дуккху, но не имел дальнейшего разрастания ее до умственной дуккхи, т.е. до охваченности (упадана) ума дуккхой. Также силой своей осознанности, Будда мог отстраняться от ощущения телесной боли, не имея умственной обеспокоенности.
> 
> "И тогда ступня Благословенного была порезана осколком камня: 1. Жестокие боли охватили Благословенного – болезненные телесные чувства: мучительные, острые, пронзающие, раздирающие, неприятные. Но Благословенный терпел их, *будучи осознанным и бдительным, не становясь обеспокоенным*".
> 
> Но все равно, не согласен с первоначальным тезисом бханте Топпера, который вызвал спор:  
> 
> На мой взгляд, не смотря на то, что тело было подвержено боли, Будда не был во власти самсары, т.к. у не было отождествления с телом. У Татхагаты свой путь - в Ниббану, у тела свой - на погребальный костер.


это надо в камне изваять типо как эдикт царя Ашоки  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (05.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Так понимаю, что Будда испытывает не страдание, а сострадание.

----------


## Йен

О, Ананда, я стар, удручен годами, мое пребывание здесь близится к концу, я прожил свои дни, мне восемьдесят лет: как ветхая колесница может двигаться только тихо и осторожно, также и тело мое едва движется на ходу. И только тогда, Ананда, когда Татхагата, переставая внимать внешним вещам, впечатлениям и ощущениям, погружается в глубокое благочестивое созерцание, не связанное ни с какими внешними предметами, – только тогда облегчается телесная немощь Татхагаты.

Махапариниббана сутта

----------

